# LWC Cardiff



## bloobloo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here.

Have a consultation at LWC Cardiff 1st May.  We're going to self fund a course of treatment and have opted for LWC as we've been on waiting list with IVF Wales since June 06 !  Husband saw Urologist Nov 06 and is awaiting TESE or TESA, but they have no immediate plans for dates for this op through NHS or private, so we've had to go elsewhere.  As we've been wanting our own precious child for 5yrs , I can't wait any longer.

Is anyone receiving treatment there or have any opinions about them?

Laura x :


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Laura,

I don't have any knowledge about LWC but just wanted to welcome you and wish you luck for your tx.

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya and welcome

this thread might be useful to you as all the ladies have had or are having treatment at lwc in swansea


----------



## bloobloo (Feb 25, 2009)

What thread? I'm new and dont really know what I'm doing on her, lol!!

Laura.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127317.new#new

sorry i forgot to add it so here it is


----------

